# Where to stay in Murcia?



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello - we are flying into Murcia next week and still not sure where to stay...can anyone help?

Looked at Los Alcazares but when checking it out on google it seems a bit out of the way and most restaurants seem to be still closed.

We would prefer somewhere with a nice promenade, close to shops and restaurants. Any suggestions on restaurants catering for gluten free would be much appreciated.

We'll have a car and travelling with young child so need to be a nice, safe area.

Is Torrevieja a better area?

Thanks for your help

Lili


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I often stay at the Hotel Lo Monte in Pilar de la Horadada - lovely hotel and next to the dual carriageway. I found it on www.booking.com 

Davexf


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

La Zenia might suit you. There's a large hotel on the beach and there's plenty of bars & restaurants. There is also a lovely new shopping centre, La Zenia Boulevard, next to the AP7 motorway. Torrevieja would be a 10 minute drive away, and the town is very busy all year round.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you both for your suggestions.

Stevec2x - is it the Servigroup La Zenia? What's the immediate area like?

Thanks once again

Lili


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, servigroup. The area around the hotel is residential and not too busy at this time of year. The food in the huge restaurant next door is good value and if it's warm enough you can get a table overlooking the beach and sea.

Most of the bars etc are a 5 minute walk away, clustered around the N332 roundabout. There is music every night in some of the bars, even in Winter. La Zenia Boulevard is open until 10pm and is about 15 mins walk and it has a very busy taxi rank outside. If you'd prefer some live music in the afternoons instead, try Murphy's opposite(ish) on Thu, Fri,Sat at 3pm.

Btw, almost everybody speaks English, if you think that important.

Feel free to ask me any more questions

Steve


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you, we'll have a good look at the hotel...but the area looks quite nice, it seems a better area than los alcazares..granted only going by photos on the internet.

Is there a promenade to walk along the sea near the hotel? and is it easy to get to from Murcia airport?

we're hoping the weather will pick up and there will be some sun (unlike uk at the moment..it's been cold and grey for so long) 

Really appreciate your help

thanks
Lili


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

You can walk for a good few miles along the front in either direction, but most of it is rough ground. However, there is a small paved prom at La Zenia and also Playa Flamenca. The paved prom at Los Alcazarez goes on forever, and is particularly stunning because of its views over the Mar Menor. If you drive, it's only about 20 mins from LZ to LA.

It's also easy to get from the airport to either location.

I'd say that LA is the nicer tourist resort, but it could be very quiet at this time of year. There are lots of expats in LZ and so it tends to stay alive in winter.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Me and the missus went to LA today for a stroll and a coke. We almost had the prom entirely to ourselves! And we were the only people in the supermarket! That was daytime though, I've no idea about evening


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

wow, unbelievable...lucky you  

The Servigroup also have a hotel in Mar Menor but it's closed until March due to no guests at this time of year. We are really surprised and didn't know that area can get so quiet...one assumes due to the fantastic climate that it's busy buzzy all year round.

LZ it has to be then.


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Steve - thanks to your suggestion we booked the hotel and are in La Zenia now...what a fantastic place it is. We walked from the hotel to punta prima this morning and had a coffee at the Nautica. PP looks like a really nice place too. Planning on visiting Torrevieja tomorrow, any suggestions on places to visit while there? We’ll be on foot, as we abandoned the car hire plan.
Oh, walked to the Boulevard too, again great. 
Thanks once again for the great suggestion, really pleased ?


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Not sure why it came out as a questionmark it was suppose to be a smiley face...typing from phone and not as easy to navigate the forum posts as from a pc


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

So pleased you're happy!

In Torrevieja, just stick the sea front. Nice prom, lots of bars etc. Away from the prom is cheaper but it's not the sort of stuff you go on holiday for! It's a place to live.

However, you obviously like your walks. You can walk from PP to Torrevieja along the front. About halfway, you will come across a bunch of bars behind a supermarket. Lovely setting by the sea. On Friday there will be live rock/pop music from 2ish. 

You can also catch a bus from PP into Torrevieja. The stop in PP is just up the hill from the Nautilus, after the Olas bar. Every 40 mins.

From the bus station in Torrevieja you can also get another bus to La Mata which has a long lovely beach and prom.

Walking the other way from LZ will take you to Cabo Roig, and that's a lovely rugged seaside walk. Up and down with some narrow paths.

Steve


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Great, thank you so much for all the info. We struggeled to find info on local buses so that’s very helpful. Hopefully we’ll head for Torrevieja tomorrow, weather’s suppose to be perfect for walking for the next few days.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Torrevieja local buses, look at Urban Services | Autocares Costa Azul


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

We did visit Torrevieja but we weren’t that impressed, we much preferred the quieter areas of LZ and PP...we also did the coastal walk to Cabo Roig and stopped at the restaurant on the top for coffee and ice cream. We really enjoyed the coastal walks, I think we were quite lucky with the weather, not too hot and great for walking. 
We are now back in grey, damp and cold UK and missing Spain. We are long way away from retirement but can easily see ourselves spending winters in LZ or the areas around it during the winter months when we do retire. 
Thank you so much Steve once again, it was really due to your suggestion that we got to experience such a lovely part of Spain. We really loved the hotel, the area and had a great week away.
We’ll be visiting Valencia in April and can see us struggling to replicate what we just had in LZ...if you know of any areas similar please let me know...best, Lili.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

We'll be in Valencia soon for a gig by an ancient Scottish punk rock band called The Rezillos! Valencia couldn't be more different to LZ! Big city! And much more expensive!


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

We'd rather not stay in Valencia city itself, but were hoping to find a nice hotel outside Valencia and by the sea (hopefully with a promenade)...do you know of any nice areas outside Valencia that are similar to LZ? Someone suggested Denia or Oliva, we are not familiar with these....shall I create a new post for this? Thanks, Lili.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

You could try Peniscola, north of Valencia, or Javea to the south, but a new thread would probably be a good idea

Steve


----------



## Lili Bet (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you, will do.


----------

